# 5.1 surround sound



## thejudge137 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey Ive got a Logitech x-530 sound system and im trying to use it with my Toshiba Satellite s55t-A5277. Ive never had a 5.1 system before so I didn't really know what to do with the orange and black cable. So after doing a little bit of homework I found that there are certain sound cards that support this mine not being one of them. So I was wondering if there is a converter or some sort of way to be able to hook my computer up to this system


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 22, 2014)

Might be able to find a 5.1 USB sound card. If not you're out of luck. But you can still use your speakers in a 2.1 setup.


----------



## Darren (Mar 24, 2014)

I have exactly what you're talking about but I got it like 7 years ago. 

It looks like this. I almost wonder if it came with my speakers.






Nevermind, found a place that sells it.

http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Console-Adapter-Discontinued-Manufacturer/dp/B0006U3ACY

You might need to also get a RCA to 3.5MM cable like the one as a suggested buy.


----------



## Agent Smith (Mar 26, 2014)

Why would you buy 5.1 speakers for a laptop????


----------



## G25r8cer (Mar 26, 2014)

Actually the cheapest way to go about this is using a 3way 3.5mm splitter like this one. I bought one to hook my x-540 up to my smart tv. Works perfect 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0056PVM5G/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Geoff (Mar 26, 2014)

G25r8cer said:


> Actually the cheapest way to go about this is using a 3way 3.5mm splitter like this one. I bought one to hook my x-540 up to my smart tv. Works perfect
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0056PVM5G/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


But you won't get 5.1 surround sound with that...

Why did you get a 5.1 system for a laptop though?


----------



## Darren (Mar 26, 2014)

WRXGuy1 said:


> But you won't get 5.1 surround sound with that...
> 
> Why did you get a 5.1 system for a laptop though?



With what I posted I'm not sure you would either. Although I've never really tested it out. Is it possible to have a 5.1 signal from a single 3.5mm jack? That's all that plugs in to my computer.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 26, 2014)

Denther said:


> With what I posted I'm not sure you would either. Although I've never really tested it out. Is it possible to have a 5.1 signal from a single 3.5mm jack? That's all that plugs in to my computer.


You posted a left and right RCA audio to 5.1 adapter, not sure how that would help as he has a single 3.5mm jack.  Either way, that only outputs left and right audio.  With any sort of adapter it will just push the front left right out the back left and right, you won't have different sounds coming from the rears and the fronts as you would with a real 5.1 sound card.


----------



## PCunicorn (Mar 26, 2014)

You'll need something like this:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0044DEDCA

That should work. Make sure it has all the inputs you need.


----------



## linkin (Mar 27, 2014)

You need a USB sound card that supports 5.1 output. That is, 3.5mm or RCA jacks for each channel. Anything else and you won't get true 5.1 sound.

You also need 5.1 source material as well or it will just play on the two front speakers and sub.


----------



## Agent Smith (Mar 27, 2014)

My 5.1 when it's just stereo I hear it on all speakers. It's just not real 5.1.


----------



## Darren (Mar 27, 2014)

WRXGuy1 said:


> You posted a left and right RCA audio to 5.1 adapter, not sure how that would help as he has a single 3.5mm jack.  Either way, that only outputs left and right audio. .





Denther said:


> I have exactly what you're talking about but I got it like 7 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> You might need to also get a RCA to 3.5MM cable like the one as a suggested buy.



Yeah I said you would also need a RCA to 3.5mm. That's just how I have mine setup. The sound out of the speakers isn't true 5.1 but it does get sound to all of them, which was my goal since I primarily use them for music anyway.


----------



## linkin (Mar 27, 2014)

Agent Smith said:


> My 5.1 when it's just stereo I hear it on all speakers. It's just not real 5.1.



That's stereo expansion and can be changed in the driver. It's a software effect so it's not going to be as accurate as listening on only 2 speakers



Denther said:


> Yeah I said you would also need a RCA to 3.5mm. That's just how I have mine setup. The sound out of the speakers isn't true 5.1 but it does get sound to all of them, which was my goal since I primarily use them for music anyway.



See above.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 27, 2014)

Denther said:


> Yeah I said you would also need a RCA to 3.5mm. That's just how I have mine setup. The sound out of the speakers isn't true 5.1 but it does get sound to all of them, which was my goal since I primarily use them for music anyway.





linkin said:


> That's stereo expansion and can be changed in the driver. It's a software effect so it's not going to be as accurate as listening on only 2 speakers
> 
> 
> 
> See above.


Exactly, if you use a 5.1 system on a single 2.1 output, you should get the same sound from the front left and right as the rear left and right.


----------



## Darren (Mar 27, 2014)

Okay. Thanks. I guess since I have a motherboard with 5.1 I should actually use it. I didn't before.


----------

